
Agile Certification: Love it or hate it, but deal with it - AgileArtem
http://agilesoftwaredevelopment.com/blog/peterstev/agile-certification-love-it-or-hate-it-deal-it
======
gaius
It's certification in general that people are skeptical of. We've all met
Microsoft Certified Professionals and Sun Certified Java Enterprise Solutions
Architects (or whatever they're called) who couldn't code or admin their way
out of a wet paper bag - and we've all met people without a single cert who
are near godlike in their technical skill. If I see a cert on a CV when I'm
interviewing, I always think, why did this person think they needed that?
What're they hiding?

~~~
blasdel
It's even worse with the Scrum crap -- your "Scrum Master" certificate
literally represents a payment to a "Certified Scrum Trainer", whose
certificate represents $7500/year to the Scrum Alliance.

Is it any surprise that there is management douchebaggery behind courses about
same?

------
blasdel
> _The sooner there is an accepted XP certification, the better!_

Does this clown have any idea what differentiates XP from his cash cow?

------
dbrush
What is a Scrum Master?...

~~~
plinkplonk
"What is a Scrum Master?"

It is a name for someone who sits through a 2 day seminar conducted by someone
who doesn't know how to develop software but presumes to teach other people
how to. ;-)

Seriously though becoimng a "scrum master" is _only_ about attending a 2 day
seminar! The guys who dreamed up this marketing scheme (that is all it is)
made millions off it so you have to give them due credit.

